#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - Thai months

## dirtydog

*Learn Thai - Thai months*

Is it worth learning how to say the months in Thai? I personally would say don't bother, but if your really bored we have the months in Thai and English here plus of course the video on how to say the words.
"Duean" is the Thai word for "month", "waan" is for day, "ar-thit" is for week, and "pii" is for year.

There are 2 main endings in the Thai words for the months, "yon" is the ending for months with 30 days, and "kom" is the ending for months with 31 days, then of course there is February, luckily they don't have different endings for that one depending whether it is a leap year or not as that would get real confusing and learning Thai is complicated enough already.

Generally when talking Thai's will drop the "kom" & "yon" from the months name and prefix it with the word "duean", so instead of "may sa yon" for April they would say "duean may sa".

*January (ma ga-ra kom) 
February (goom pa pun)
March (mee na kom)
April (may sa yon)
May (preut sa pa kom)
June (mi too na yon)
July (ga-ra-ga dar kom) 
August (sing ha kom)
September (gun yar yon)
October (dtoo lar kom)
November (preu sa ji gar yon)
December (tun wa kom)

**Online Thai Keyboard*
*English to Thai text translator*
* 


*

----------

